# Interesting take on GK purifiers



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have never really cared for matt wards fluff but the purifiers are somewhat interesting given they're secrecy even within the GKs.

What if the purifiers were actually former traitor legionnaires that were captured and given that exceptionally rare chance of redemption, perhaps the secret they guard is actually a process that prisoners have to go through that 'purifies' them, obviously the vast majority would die but sometimes the odd one makes it through and hey presto, new gk purifier that is 'immune' to chaos.

The Horus heresy fluff is now basically saying that many of the gk founder were formerly from the traitor legions, I would be surprised if those founders didn't leave some way for their former brothers to return loyal somehow, and this would also make Wards fluff a little easier to swallow


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Sounds pretty plausible if you ask me, seen as they are still "human" they still have human toughts and emotions and therefore can be corrupted. I dont see why the inquisition wouldn't be able to do the same thing they did in the dark ages i.e. converting them to the light by means of torture and brainwashing. That would also explain why they can't be corrupted again.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nah, can't see it happening TBH. The process of a Psyker off a black ship getting to GK Purifier level is so long and drawn out and the number who actually make it through so small that integrating redeemed Traitors into there ranks would be something that might happen once in a 100000000000 if your lucky.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ardias26 said:


> The Horus heresy fluff is now basically saying that many of the gk founder were formerly from the traitor legions


Where?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where?


Try listening to the garro series. They may as well rename the series to origin of the grey knights.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Where?


As it stands, Garros band of merry men are so far:



Three Luna Wolves
One Death Guard
One World Eater
One Thousand Son
One Ultramarine


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

With that said though, I'm not really a fan of this theory. The original Grey Knights were never actually traitors(well, unless one fan theory come to fruition), they were just from the traitor Legions, they weren't converted or forced to be loyalists. That and aside from the original founders, current Knights go through a completely different type of training to regular Astartes, nevermind the traitors and it's almost outright stated that they have the Emperors geneseed, or some sort of equivalent geneseed at the least.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> With that said though, I'm not really a fan of this theory. The original Grey Knights were never actually traitors(well, unless one fan theory come to fruition), they were just from the traitor Legions, they weren't converted or forced to be loyalists. That and aside from the original founders, current Knights go through a completely different type of training to regular Astartes, nevermind the traitors and it's almost outright stated that they have the Emperors geneseed, or some sort of equivalent geneseed at the least.


IMO Instead of being the Hurr durr we're teh incorrupatable grey knights and other fanboy wankery their elite are space marines who committed the ultimate heresy and repented.

It's not unheard of. The exorcists makes deals with daemons. So whose a say a traitor marine wouldn't feel the same way.

After all their gene father lead them to heresy, they choose to follow him. The sins of the father need not past down to their sons.

It would also explain their secrecy.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Again sounds pretty plausible to me and ties in nicely with Lux her theory. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one that is wondering what all the secrecy is about, I mean what could these knights in shining armour possibly have to hide? You can say all you want but to me it simply doesn't make sense.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

The Grey Knight Codex itself say there is a great evil entombed beneath Mt Anarch and the the Purifiers sort it out when it gets restless. 

Pretty sure a series of imprisoned repentant CSM wouldn't be able to induce an earthquake as the Codex says occurs.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> IMO Instead of being the Hurr durr we're teh incorrupatable grey knights and other fanboy wankery their elite are space marines who committed the ultimate heresy and repented.
> 
> It's not unheard of. The exorcists makes deals with daemons. So whose a say a traitor marine wouldn't feel the same way.
> 
> ...


It's not 'Hurr durr fankboy wankery' It's simply outright stated in the codex(and word to the wise, not a GK fanboy, I've not liked their fluff since the new codex), through a combination of the Emperors geneseed or whatever he gave them and their training/indoctrination, they become incorruptible. 

I just don't see 10,000 year old traitor marines suddenly having a change of heart, nor would the current Imperium ever take them back. More to the point, traitor marines decided to repent, is completely different from the OP's theory of the Knights capturing traitor marines and 'purifying' them. Neither of which I find remotely plausible or believable. Again, the original founders never were traitors, so you can't use them as a basis for this theory either.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fits in with one of the first Grand Masters being Sevatar, which he totally is.

Midnight


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fun theory for now, even one that could very well come true. But if Sevetar somehow ends up being recruited by Malcador, I'm going to go on a hunch and say it will be due to not wanting to ally with Chaos, thus far in the series, the Night Lords haven't had anything to do with daemons or the corrupted. The same cannot be said for the traitors in 40k.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> It's not 'Hurr durr fankboy wankery' It's simply outright stated in the codex(and word to the wise, not a GK fanboy, I've not liked their fluff since the new codex), through a combination of the Emperors geneseed or whatever he gave them and their training/indoctrination, they become incorruptible.
> 
> I just don't see 10,000 year old traitor marines suddenly having a change of heart, nor would the current Imperium ever take them back. More to the point, traitor marines decided to repent, is completely different from the OP's theory of the Knights capturing traitor marines and 'purifying' them. Neither of which I find remotely plausible or believable. Again, the original founders never were traitors, so you can't use them as a basis for this theory either.


Last time I checked ward's name is on the codex.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Which doesn't change the fact that everything in there is canon, whether we like it or not. If Ward says they're incorruptible, then they are. It's that simple. Awful fluff, but canon all the same.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Which doesn't change the fact that everything in there is canon, whether we like it or not. If Ward says they're incorruptible, then they are. It's that simple. Awful fluff, but canon all the same.


Tarsis ultra was canon. 
The necrons being a single entity wanting to wipe all life out was canon.
Ollianus pius was canon.
the squats were canon.


Should I go on?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Tarsis ultra was canon.
> The necrons being a single entity wanting to wipe all life out was canon. Their unity was never certain and neither was their goal. Omnicidal 'Crons still exist, we just know more about the rest of them.
> Ollianus pius was canon. Still is most like.
> the squats were canon. Still are. They're dead not removed from canon.
> ...


Canon changes, it does so all the time. The change that made Grey Knights completely incorruptible was such a change. However that doesn't mean current canon isn't canon. Until someone retcons the incorruptible nature of the Grey Knights it is fact. Just like every other thing about canon. Sure any day now Ward could write Codex: The Imperium Kicks All the Asses and have Calgar murder Khorne but that doesn't mean you could argue "Khorne is dead" with any trace of rationality.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

What he said. Just because canon changes all the time, doesn't mean you can choose to ignore it.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> What he said. Just because canon changes all the time, doesn't mean you can choose to ignore it.


I'll ignore any canon I choose to. It doesn't affect the TT and makes for a fun game.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

But we're not talking about TT, this is fluff. And in the fluff, the Grey Knights are incorruptible because of their training and the Emperor's Gift, not because the Purifiers round up and 'Purify' traitor Astartes.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I think Sevatar is actually Curze, as in Curze took over Sevatars body.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lux, if you want to start another one of your....theories. Make a thread for it, not here.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> But we're not talking about TT, this is fluff. And in the fluff, the Grey Knights are incorruptible because of their training and the Emperor's Gift, not because the Purifiers round up and 'Purify' traitor Astartes.


I'll believe what I choose to believe.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that makes any further debate on the matter utterly pointless.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

They are incorruptible save in the face of the four powers themselves as seen in one of the codexes where Slaanesh forces one to submit to him.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

That is _if_ that was a Grey Knight. It's hinted that it could be, but it's still very vague.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Grey knights are not above corruption, rather the media of the imperium covers it up when any GK does something heresy related. The GK are one of the imperiums most powerdul weapons not because they are immune to the touch of chaos, but rather because they are an image of perfection cast by the media. This allows the imperial government the ability to greatly instill hope, and inspire others to work harder due to the paragon that is the GK.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Lux said:


> Grey knights are not above corruption, rather the media of the imperium covers it up when any GK does something heresy related. The GK are one of the imperiums most powerdul weapons not because they are immune to the touch of chaos, but rather because they are an image of perfection cast by the media. This allows the imperial government the ability to greatly instill hope, and inspire others to work harder due to the paragon that is the GK.


Except of course that the Imperium violently suppresses any and all knowledge of the GKs existence, going so far as to mind wipe perfectly loyal Marines who have fought alongside them. But yeah, sure, the media's lying to you. It's a conspiracy man! The GKs aren't even real, they're just the One World Order trying to get you to buy in to the military-industrial machine man! Like fucking Santa Claus!


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> Except of course that the Imperium violently suppresses any and all knowledge of the GKs existence, going so far as to mind wipe perfectly loyal Marines who have fought alongside them. But yeah, sure, the media's lying to you. It's a conspiracy man! The GKs aren't even real, they're just the One World Order trying to get you to buy in to the military-industrial machine man! Like fucking Santa Claus!


inb4 Deus Ex in 40k.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> Except of course that the Imperium violently suppresses any and all knowledge of the GKs existence, going so far as to mind wipe perfectly loyal Marines who have fought alongside them. But yeah, sure, the media's lying to you. It's a conspiracy man! The GKs aren't even real, they're just the One World Order trying to get you to buy in to the military-industrial machine man! Like fucking Santa Claus!


Yes precisely, the whole point is that they do not exist. The Imperial government leaks and indirectly spreads awareness regarding the Grey Knights, but openly vehemently denies it. This is done in order to fuel speculation, as well as discussion and belief. However the truth of the matter is that the Grey Knights simply do not exist, the grey knights are a purposefully spread legend. No one has ever been executed or memory erased due to knowledge of them, that too is just spread propaganda to further facilitate the shroud of infamy to them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody ever noticed the similarity between gk armor and tinfoil hats? I think it is a natural refinement of the original concept. 

Back on topic, I am not sure how to respond to Lux's last post, in fact I have difficulty making sense of her(or is it his) posts most of the time. If your last post was sarcasm(Regarding the existence of the gks, please use the orange sarcasm colour) then I will ignore it, if it was not then consider this. The gk's exist because gw makes models for them, that should be pretty clear.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Anybody ever noticed the similarity between gk armor and tinfoil hats? I think it is a natural refinement of the original concept.
> 
> Back on topic, I am not sure how to respond to Lux's last post, in fact I have difficulty making sense of her(or is it his) posts most of the time. If your last post was sarcasm(Regarding the existence of the gks, please use the orange sarcasm colour) then I will ignore it, if it was not then consider this. The gk's exist because gw makes models for them, that should be pretty clear.


Oh I do not argue that the GK's physically exist in the Warhammer 40k reality, I am stating that the GK's we know and are told of do not exist. There is no chaos immune, Emperor gifted, warriors of perfection. The Grey Knights are standard marines, trained to put on a visage of "chaos immune" and "Blessed of the Emperor", they are nothing more than standard marines in Grey colored armor. The majority not even being psykers, rather they are equipped with high tech cutting edge weaponry to mimic vast psychic powers. They are the last line between Humanity and Chaos, they are a lie made tangibly manifest to protect mankind. 

They truly are Hope incarnate.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, Fair enough.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

For once lux has a plausible theory.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

You're high right?


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> You're high right?


Well it is friday and I am not working. So yes.

I didn't mean his exact theory is plausible I meant the grey knights being a rumor in the imperium is plausible.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> You're high right?


You have already taken your first steps, you are on the path of enlightenment and soon you shall be set free.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> You're high right?


Not at the moment, but I could go and change that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember kids, don't do drugs.

Until they're legal. :smoke:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Remember kids, don't do drugs.
> 
> Until they're legal. :smoke:


I'm fairly certain lux isn't on drugs.

If he were his theories would make sense right now.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Look on the bright side. If the Grey Knights don't actually exist, neither does Kaldor Draigo.


----------

